# Master National



## ylwlabs047 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Master National Starting # & Rotation???*

Does any one know what number they drew last night for the starting number for series 1? Also, do you know what the rotation will be?

It looks like last year they did every 24th dog . . . 48, 72, 96, 120 etc.

I am trying to decide when to go down to watch. I want to see a specific dog, but I can't go down and stay for days. If I don't think they will run tomorrow in the first series, then I'd wait until Monday to drive down. It is a 3+ hour drive. 

Any information sincerely appreciated!


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Starting with #122. I don't know the rotation.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

The rotation is...

Series Dog
1 #122
2 153
3 184
4 27
5 58
6 89


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

Where can we find the MN blog - the blow by blow update, all the intimate good-stuff for us poor folks who have not made it to the Nationals _yet_


----------



## ylwlabs047 (Sep 5, 2008)

I asked that question of Frank Barton via email Friday. He said a Daily log will be posted on the Master National website


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

How many dogs are entered? HPW


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you yellow labs - I'll go check that out now!!


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

Still no daily report up yet. I just _ having to be patient_


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Any updates would be VERY appreciated!!! We have 2 running and even though I doubt they will run today, I am very anxious to hear some info.


----------



## ylwlabs047 (Sep 5, 2008)

It is hard to be patient, but what else can we do? I hope they post info to the site later tonight.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm not much of an internet reported by any means but I will say that both flights had were wide open triples with wonderful bird placement. I'm in group B and we had a walk up pheasant flyer r-l out across a small draw into an open pasture. Around the horn to the left was a pheasant thrown r-l up against a small tree then the go bird pheasant was thrown l-r angle back against a small clump of trees but was sometimes visible from the line. Saw many large hunts on the flyer with accompanying handles. Gallery talk was that about 1 in 7 did it clean with comperable number of handles in the A flight. Thier's was not a walk up but was similiar in concept with an out of order flyer and a very well placed memory bird into some trees and shadows. Not sure what numbe they finished on but I think at least another half day to finish.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Will they be updating the Master National Callbacks Page???
I've been on the website several times trying to see who is still in.
The date stamp of "Last Updated" is Oct. 4th..
Any Info????


----------



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

With the number of dog in each flight no way did they finish the first series yesterday. They will not do partial call backs so we won't hear anything until the first series is completed. 

Are there reports of any kind anywhere? No report on the meeting, no pictues from the dinner on Friday, no description of the first series. Haven't been took the site this am so just asking.

Cindy R.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Both flights got through roughly 1/2 the flight yesterday and there is a storm delay this morning til at least 10 a.m.

You can hear many whistles in the area of both flights - and there are no blinds.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

By the way for those of you who are watching your friends through call backs, The rotation was announced Saturday as such:

1st series started with dog #122
2nd series will start with dog #153
3rd series will start with dog #184
4th series will start with dog #27
5th series will start with dog #58
6th series will start with dog #89
7th series will start with dog 122

Dog B-16 was moved to become dog A-189

there were 4 scratches in each flight.
dogs: A-30, A-102, A-113, A-178, B-20, B-132, B-139, B180.

There were more scratches due to bitch check which occured after the handler's meeting on Saturday, but I don't have them.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I sent an report to my club's members who could not be present to experience the MN this weekend. I thought I'd share a modified version with anyone interested in reading it. I will add occasional notes in blue for those of you who might not understand some of the comments as they have local history.

Club member Dave Brannon worked set up week, offered his property for pre-MN training, and made/donated a beautifully decorated cedar wood duck nesting box for the Handler's dinner I have a collection of his wood duck boxes that I have won in various events including 4 boxes that I place on my ponds (one was from MN '05), a special one that was outfitted with a hand carved wood ducks for decoration in my livingroom, and a miniature one he made that is a keykeeper. 
........By the way Dave, your wood duck box saw some action in the auction at Saturday night's banquet, but I didn't get it and I don't know who the lucky bidder was. 

I also didn't get the quilt I really wanted and that DaveMy husband Dave...not Dave Brannon) (from across the room) & I started bidding against each other on. I didn't get the Pink Breast Cancer Zink Duck Call - didn't even get a chance to bid on it as the bidding started at $20 and was immdeciately raised to $500!

I was inline for food when they picked up the silent auction sheets - so I didn't get anything there....Charles and Sherry will have to tell you what all they got as I saw them toting out a pile when the event ended.

I was told that I was NOT to buy any Waterloo raffle tickets for the Over and Under Shot Gun to be given away at Thursday Night's Frankie's Party. over the years, I have won 6 shotguns at various events and last year I won 4 in a 6 day period, one at the DU banquet on Saturday and 3 at the National Wild Turkey Federations banquet the following Thursday. Therefore Dean, Shirley, Charles, Sherry got some tickets and several other Texas people said they'd buy some as long as I wasn't in. 

We're having a good time so far. I marshalled first shift yesterday - you'd think that marshalling masters with nothing else going on would be a piece of cake, right? Everybody runs in order, nobody has anywhere else to be....etc....but NOoooooooo! I think I logged in 87 miles in 4 hours walking back and forth - up hill both ways - on that freshly gravelled road calling for handlers to get their dogs into the 3 holding blinds. When I finished my 7-11 a.m. shift, Dave and I grabbed some lunch and went over to the B flight to check on club members running...happened to catch Pat and Vince running, Charles was out in a blind quacking, popping, and throwing.

Dave took his turn shooting pheasant in the 3:00-(almost)7:00p.m shift and had a really good time b.s.ing with the other 3 in the blind.

I think both groups were running pretty even and got about half the flights run. They'll get back out today and ,while trying to dodge the rain, will try to complete series 1 and get started on series 2.

By the way for those who want to know about the set ups....Flight A had a land triple set up below the big pond behind where Waterloo usually sets up their HQs. (It might have been a combo series since there was water on the way to one of the marks.) I'm sorry I don't know the distances. First bird down was tossed the opening between trees from R-L, 2nd bird was live flyer also R-L in opening behind (but well separated from) the #1 bird station. Bird three was a short bird originating from the right flying r-l, falling into a gully. Flight B ran something similar right off the road as you come into that Waterloo HQ area. I couldn't see it very well so I can't really tell you much about it except that it was a walkup triple with water on the way to the middle bird. Their live flyer was last bird down and I think thrown L-R off to the right. 

In Flight A there were many handles on either of the two long birds. In flight B a lot of whistles were used as well and I heard there were even a lot of double handles. Our club members are all sitting pretty good so far. (knock on wood!) 

Head Marshall Janet Peters from California had announced without explanation at the handlers meeting on Saturday that each area has been named commemorating something that happened during set up week. The testing area for A was called "Severed Limbs" and B ran in "The Snake Pit." Then she did say that she nixed the suggestion that one of the test areas be named "Ants in Janet's Pants" and left it at that.

Good luck to those still to run and to everyone for the entire week.


----------



## ylwlabs047 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the update!! Even if we don't know who has run and who is still in, at least we get a picture!


----------



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

Is there someone other then the secretary who will be doing reporting on the event?

Seems a shame that we aren't getting beter coverage. Even though I am no longer active with retrievers the MN is still very near and dear to my heart. There is a grandson of my old girl Bobbie Sox running so part of me is still there. 

It is nearly impossible for Frank to do club duties, working daily and trying to eat and sleep to also cover the event. It's time the club have someone there just for that responsibility.

My 2 cents.

Cindy R.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I spoke to D Story (Flight B) this morning. The rains from last night have done a number on both tests. Water, Water everywhere and a stiff wind to boot. Those pheasants are going to be a challenge to find today.

She was scheduled to run 11th dog today in B and told me she would call me after she ran. Will let you know what she says.

Janet


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Day one was a straight triple for both Flights. I watch most of Master A and very few dogs got through Clean.

1st Bird was to the left and thrown right to left thrown at a tree line. Low arcing thrown maybe 50 yards (guessing on all distance) A little running water in the line

2nd was a flier thrown right to left in the middle (maybe 60 yards) There was a tree line between marks 1 and 2 with a break in the line about 80 - 100 yards out. A little running water depending on where the birds landed. Lots of no birds here

3rd was a short bird on the right thrown right to left about 20 yards on the down side of a dry weather creek. I will see if I got a good picture of the setup and if I do, I will upload it

I do not remember the setup as well for the Master B but I think it was 

1st bird was on the left thrown left to right into a clump of trees. (bird fell in a little opening) About 50 yards 

2nd bird was a live flier coming from the right station thrown to the left. Depending on where it landed, the dog may or may not have had to swim to take a straight line

3rd bird was the middle bird going left to right. a direct line was across a small pond.

Lots of handles on the Master B as well.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

jksboxofchocolates said:


> I spoke to D Story (Flight B) this morning. The rains from last night have done a number on both tests. Water, Water everywhere and a stiff wind to boot. Those pheasants are going to be a challenge to find today.
> 
> She was scheduled to run 11th dog today in B and told me she would call me after she ran. Will let you know what she says.
> 
> Janet


There is lots of new water. Please stop doing your rain dances. They are no longer needed down here


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Terry A said:


> There is lots of new water. Please stop doing your rain dances. They are no longer needed down here


LoL! That 's a good one, Terry!


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

I ran in flight B yesterday. It was a tough one....the judges set up a nice, tough, tight, test!

Pheasants were used in all tests on the first series. Flight B had a walk-up flyer from right to left. The flyers landed EVERYWHERE so it was very difficult for the handlers to properly mark the fall which meant a lot of casts to find it if they needed to handle. (The terrain was based around a small pond with hills, banks, and swales which kicked a lot of dogs off the line of the flyer and back into the #2 station.) The distance was hard to judge because of the terrain but I am guessing on average the flyer was 100 yards.

The #2 (middle) bird was shot right to left with light tree cover and low arch. If the dog ran a straight line to the fall they should have entered the left edge of the pond. I am really not sure about the yardage...maybe 70 yards.?

The go bird was a flat throw left to right into the bottom of some cedar trees and behind a small pile of sticks at about 60 yards.

I only saw a few handles on the go bird. A lot of the dogs that went for the flyer next had big hunts and then sometimes a handle after the hunt. After the big flyer hunt some were able to remember the middle bird and pull it out but some had to be handled again. There were also some dogs that ran a nice clean test but not many.

There were more handles than I have ever seen in a first series Master test...again the judges knew what they were doing...tight test.

I have not been to the test today to see how the rain has affected the test but I heard that the pond grew significantly!

Good luck to all of those yet to run and those of us waiting on the callbacks!


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Tracy..that gives us a pretty good picture of just how tough the test are...Best of Luck to all that are running...


----------



## dhm (Mar 26, 2009)

Since I am so close, I may go out and watch. Anyone have directions to the grounds?


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Depends on where you are coming from


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

Does anyone have any word on where flight A finished at tonight? Did they finish the first series? Know when or where the 2nd series will start? Callbacks?

I know the weather has been terrible all day. I also know that Flight B did not get to finish the first series and will finish tomorrow. I also heard that there is now a river where I ran the first series at A yesterday.

Thanks,
AD


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Not sure where A ended but it was very slowgoing today
I'm still chilled; cold windy rainy
very very muddy n wet
scent everywhere
wind seemed to help more today on left bird
flyer was all over
maybe fifty fifty handles today?
Some dbl handles n pickups
will try to find out more


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Flight A has about 15 more dogs to go & Flight B has about 10 more to complete series 1.

I don't know where B is going tomorrow but A is going to Fuller's #2. That is the property with the technical ponds way down CR 106 and on PR 3321.


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you all for the updates..I know that you all have alot going on. We not there, _really appreciate it_, and keep it coming if you can.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you Lady Duck Hunter and all of you who have posted information about the set-ups, etc. It gives those of us who aren't there a feel for what the tests look like and other goings on. I hope that someone can upload some photos as well. Keep the updates coming - they are really appreciated.


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

The properties are:

Fuller #1 1955 CR 106, Paige, Tx GPS N 30 16.534' W 97 3.902'
Fuller #2 (70) 1090 PR 3321, Paige, Tx GPS N 30 17.458' W 97 5.318'
Fuller #3 (145) 2187 CR 109, Paige, Tx GPS N 30 14.158' W 97 1.769'
Fuller #4 (345) North Gate 3910 FM 1624 GPS N 30 17.953' W 97 2.919' 

We have been at Fuller #3 for 2 days. I read that flight A will be at Fuller #2 after the last 10 dogs complete the first series. I don't know where flight B will be.

I found it easier on my Garmin to use the GPS locations above.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Terry A said:


> Day one was a straight triple for both Flights. I watch most of Master A and very few dogs got through Clean.
> 
> 1st Bird was to the left and thrown right to left thrown at a tree line. Low arcing thrown maybe 50 yards (guessing on all distance) A little running water in the line
> 
> ...


Photos and daily reports have been posted by Frank Barton on the Master National website under 2009 event.

Terry, I thought I had poor depth perception until I read your estimates of the marks in A. I thought they were a lot longer than you described and sure enough according to the official photo here: http://www.masternational.com/images/2009/SeveredLimbsDryFinal.JPG they are! 

Everybody can see what we in Texas mean by a frog choker or a gully washer by looking at the photo from the next morning: http://www.masternational.com/images/2009/SeveredLimbsWetFinal.JPG :shock:


----------



## dhm (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the directions, Tracy. I might slip out tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Flight A just finished - about 10:15 Tuesday and are moving to a different property.

B group finished earlyier and were set up on the other side of the ranch road from A group. Dave said there were many diversion shots and the dogs would stop and turn to look for them.

He also said that everybody has been amazed at how quickly the extra water went down from yesterday to today, but that it is very muddy. Dave is going to watch the test get started for flight A and then come get me for an afternoon of watching.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Photos and daily reports have been posted by Frank Barton on the Master National website under 2009 event.
> 
> Terry, I thought I had poor depth perception until I read your estimates of the marks in A. I thought they were a lot longer than you described and sure enough according to the official photo here: http://www.masternational.com/images/2009/SeveredLimbsDryFinal.JPG they are!
> 
> Everybody can see what we in Texas mean by a frog choker or a gully washer by looking at the photo from the next morning: http://www.masternational.com/images/2009/SeveredLimbsWetFinal.JPG :shock:


I said they were guesses (and looks like they were bad guesses) but there is no way that the bird on the right was 85 yards. I rebirded that station twice on Monday and the marshall was timing it. I walk up and back in under 2 minutes carrying 20 - 30 phesants. 

I also noticed that the photo was a little off on the third bird. The bird did not cross the ditch. It landed on this side iof the ditch.

So much for new contacts. I better go back to see the eye DR.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Terry A said:


> I said they were guesses (and looks like they were bad guesses) but there is no way that the bird on the right was 85 yards. I rebirded that station twice on Monday and the marshall was timing it. I walk up and back in under 2 minutes carrying 20 - 30 phesants.
> 
> I also noticed that the photo was a little off on the third bird. The bird did not cross the ditch. It landed on this side iof the ditch.
> 
> So much for new contacts. I better go back to see the eye DR.


hahaha, Yes, I agree that the right hand bird was much shorter and it did land in the ditch most of the time, but guess on that bird is that it was about 40-50 yards?

As far as the other distances I think they were pretty accurate, Dave had guessed 100 yards for the left hand bird that landed under that tree and when he was shooting flyers he thought most were landing in the 110-120 range.

Were you out there yesterday? 

Just heard that Flight B called back 155 dogs to the 2nd series. Rody Best started it with Dog 153 followed by Pat McHale with dog 154. 

Dave was headed over to the Flight A grounds now and will call when he knows how many were called back.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Flight B called bck 155 to the 2nd, but I don't know who. Rody Best started with dog #153 and Pat McHale followed with #154, so I do know that they both got called back.;-)

Dave was heading over to Flight A to check on call back numbers and watch the test and said he'd call me when he had news.

Just got him....called back 158. It is 11:40 and they are calling for Test dog.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

"A" flight called back 158 to the 2nd. and they are calling for Test dog now.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm going to make this a sticky for those trying to follow the Master National.....

FOM


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks, Lainee!


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

MNHT does not have the callbacks posted, yet. Anxiously waiting.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I wouldn't look for that until sometime tonight or tomorrow morning. Frank is serving as announcer at Flight B, so he probably isn't going to be able to post callbacks 'til he gets back to his room tonight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

I have A callbacks in the truck and will be online for about 45 mins if anyone needs something checked for A. I think we lost about 32 dogs. 

We have moved to a tech pond, as Vicky said. We have a shorter, technical triple on cover-y water with a point. Two tight birds on one side then swing over to the other for a go-bird flyer. Two blinds by invitation. And an honor.

-K


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Dang it, the Starting dog in A #153 run by Stefan Kadic broke on the short flyer. Stefan is such a good guy and a hard worker for Waterloo, I sure hate to see him get a bad break. I was pulling for you, Stephan!

Dave said the test is taking about 5-6 minutes a dog and is a combo test triple and a double blind and an honor.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

No Vicky I did not make it our yesterday. The boat was in the shop. Actually, I had to work this week so I will be out Wednesday sometime and then again Friday - Sunday.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> I wouldn't look for that until sometime tonight or tomorrow morning. Frank is serving as announcer at Flight B, so he probably isn't going to be able to post callbacks 'til he gets back to his room tonight.


Okay. Looks like Frank will be a busy man. Anyone know if 72A is back?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

zeus3925 said:


> Okay. Looks like Frank will be a busy man. Anyone know if 72A is back?


According to my book, 72A is called back.


----------



## Karen Goff (Mar 10, 2005)

DUUUUKKKKKKKEEE!!! OH NO!!! I hate to hear that for Stefan!!! I am proud they made it there though! Hope everyone else is still in from WARC & HOTRC!

Vicki and Kristi, thank you so much for reporting when you can. We all appreciate any info on what is going on and HATE IT THAT WE AREN'T THERE and sitting at our desks and working!!!!

Karen Goff


----------



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

Kristie:

Is Ray Muth back with Chase? I know he has a late number but I don't know what it is.

Cindy R.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Kristie Wilder said:


> According to my book, 72A is called back.



Thanks, Kristie!


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you Lainee and a big thank you to all giving updates! Good luck to all the handlers..


----------



## dhm (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't see anything on the master national web site showing where tests will be held tomorrow. Would someone be so kind as to give me a heads up on which location to go to tomorrow? If not, I'll go site-to site or follow the dog boxes from Giddings in the AM. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Brett Krause (Jun 8, 2008)

Both flights will start where they finished today.
"A" will be at the Fuller's "70" and "B" will be at the Fuller's "145."


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Are the callbacks to the 2nd series still not on the MNRC site?


----------



## dhm (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool. Thanks, Brett.


----------



## dlybeck (Aug 30, 2005)

Does anyone know how many dogs from A & B were called back to the second series?

Sorry, I scrolled up to page two and got the numbers.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Thomas D said:


> Are the callbacks to the 2nd series still not on the MNRC site?


I haven't seen them yet, Tom. The first daily reports are there and I think Frank Barton is doing a great job. John and I found them interesting and entertaining. What a difference between Flight A's grounds from Sunday to Monday. Looked pretty miserable for the judges and handlers.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Does anyone know what number A is starting with tomorrow morning? I know 68 and 109 were called back to the 2nd but any other updates is appreciated;-)


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Does anyone know what number A is starting with tomorrow morning? I know 68 and 109 were called back to the 2nd but any other updates is appreciated!


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

JBlack said:


> Does anyone know what number A is starting with tomorrow morning? I know 68 and 109 were called back to the 2nd but any other updates is appreciated;-)


My dog, #A9, ran at about 5:15. My guess is they will start somewhere in the teens tommorow.
The report I got said it is a triple on technical water, with a double blind, and an honor.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks...hope to get some more good news tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

We just got home from watching some of flight A. There were 3 or 4 breaks, one on honor and the others when the dog was surprised by the live flyer way off to their right. I believe #25 was in the last holding blind infront of the bye dog, being run by Frank Pendergast, of Frankie's Party Fame.

So, Yippee! Only 85 or so more or less til Dave runs with Sammy. At the rate of about 10 dogs per hour on this test ( that was the rumor anyway). If the weather holds out (they are expecting rain in the afternoon/early evening) and everything else goes well Sammy will be running around 4:30-5:00.

As bad as the weather was yesterday, it was good today. Beautiful... sunny, cool....lower humidity. I heard a bunch of groups of Sandhill cranes moving around way high in the sky with not a cloud to be seen this afternoon.

Like they say, if you don't like the weather in Texas wait a bit, It'll change.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Cindy Read said:


> Kristie:
> 
> Is Ray Muth back with Chase? I know he has a late number but I don't know what it is.
> 
> Cindy R.


Yes, Ray was back with Chase #179.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

JBlack said:


> Does anyone know what number A is starting with tomorrow morning? I know 68 and 109 were called back to the 2nd but any other updates is appreciated!


I believe that the dog in the last holding blind when we were leaving was #25 and they put Frank Pendergast behind him to run his dog as the bye dog. So #26 should start tomorrow morning.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Jack Morris and Dog 35 will kick things off tommorow in flight B. Roughly 100 left to run the second series I believe. With more bad weather forecast for Thur. and Fri. we may be in for a LOOOONG week to get this thing finished!


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks like RTF's own Kristie Wilder has 6 of her 7 dogs still in after the first series and Ray Shanks has 10 of his 12 dogs still in after the first series. Best of luck to those Waterdog and Swamp Run dogs.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

The weather today should make for some good testing. Temps expected in the mid 70s with a 20% chance of rain most of the day. They are forecasting a 50 % chance of Thunderstorms later in the evening and a 70% chance Thursday. Lets hope they are wrong.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

HuntinDawg said:


> Looks like RTF's own Kristie Wilder has 6 of her 7 dogs still in after the first series and Ray Shanks has 10 of his 12 dogs still in after the first series. Best of luck to those Waterdog and Swamp Run dogs.


Thanks, Phillip

I lost another one here at second series; he ran off one side of short left where most of us are choosing to handle bc it's a dangerous place to be. Then he blew over the rt bird n kept on going. Others are prob ok but my dogs feel really half-hearted today.... I have one more to run.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Wind picking up at A... Not too much exciting to report. On about #80; test takes a while even if done well. Lots of dogs doing well on marks, but also some insurance handles on left bird if dogs head to rt of tree bank, putting them at risk to wind rt bird. Blinds are well-placed, only a few dogs doing them with minimal whistles. Not as many breaks as yesterday.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Deleted...moved to main forum sticky. !


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

"B" still has about 14 dogs left I think. Wind shift was reported to be causing dogs to wind the long memory bird when sent for the flyer on the left. Some rough handles still being needed if dogs got lost on the middle memory bird. Wish I had more to share but this was all 3rd hand to me since I wasn't running I stayed in camp and trained.

Tommorrow the 3rd series is rumored to be moving to where A group started thier first series, which is going to be interesting since upon receiving the last bout of heavy rain, that test turned into some rapid moving water running through the test! And with more bad weather forecast for this region, we'll be hard pressed to get in a true 6 series MN.

Kudos to all the workers for sticking with it through the rough weather!


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Any word on how many dogs to run in the second series, A section?


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I do not know how many dogs but was told that they were thinking it would be done around lunch. If possible, someone please post callbacks for Flight A


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Rumor is maybe only 5.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

24 left to run in A tomorrow
continued to be a mixed bag of work
very windy n dark for late dogs
not sure what's next
lots up in the air here in tx


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Dave is #126 in A and will be the third dog to run tomorrow, then they take it up to #153. 

It is late, I'm tired, you do the math.

Check for call backs for the 2nd series on the Master National site tomorrow night.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Are the callbacks to the 2nd series still not on the MNRC site?


It is 11:30 p.m. Wednesday, 2nd series is not over yet.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

It would be AWESOME if someone could do up some google earth pix of the tests (using paint to draw where the marks/blinds are)....

just awonderin'..... 

Juli


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> It is 11:30 p.m. Wednesday, 2nd series is not over yet.


Oh the drama unfolds. 4 days and they still haven't ran 2 full series. Clearly 5 of 7 didn't work. Wonder when the elimination round hits....

/Paul


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Oh the drama unfolds. 4 days and they still haven't ran 2 full series. Clearly 5 of 7 didn't work. Wonder when the elimination round hits....
> 
> /Paul


Perhaps it already has. Callbacks from the 2nd series haven't been posted yet.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Oh the drama unfolds. 4 days and they still haven't ran 2 full series. Clearly 5 of 7 didn't work. Wonder when the elimination round hits....
> 
> /Paul


Looks like they will have to add a "C" section.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Dave is #126 in A and will be the third dog to run tomorrow, then they take it up to #153.
> 
> It is late, I'm tired, you do the math.
> 
> Check for call backs for the 2nd series on the Master National site tomorrow night.


Thanks and good luck today!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

zeus3925 said:


> Thanks and good luck today!


Thanks he'll need it. He just left, and the winds here (an hour south east of the grounds) are really whipping. For all who are running today it will be Man and Dog vs. Nature as the 2nd cold front moves in. Weather lady this morning was talking about flash flood watches in half of Texas and possible tornadoes in the other half.

It is very humid this morning with our concrete porches sweating in inches deep, and that is almost not exaggerating.


----------



## EricW (Aug 6, 2005)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Oh the drama unfolds. 4 days and they still haven't ran 2 full series. Clearly 5 of 7 didn't work. Wonder when the elimination round hits....
> 
> /Paul


The weather hasn't cooperated, it's going to slow things down. It will in any test with any substantial amount of rain. I have seen regular hunt test weekends almost not get done on Sunday due to rainy conditions. Unfortunate thing about Texas, when it rains it rains. Good for filling tanks, not so good for getting much else done. It will work out in the end. Either way, I still don't see how 6 passes v. 5 of 7 is really going to make that much of a difference.

E


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

It is 8:36 a.m. here and Dave just called to say that the third dog this morning has completed his run at "A". Sam did great. According to Dave he front footed the 3 marks and 2 whistled the short land blind and 1 whistled the longer water blind, Dave said he might have lined it but he was not going to take that chance at the Nationals. He blew the whistle as he was about 2-3 feet off line to the right but heading straight back, wind would have been in his favor but the whistle and a left angle back put him directly on the bird.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I have been wondering how Pinecone Sammy had done in the 2nd. Tell Dave that apparently he didn't need to work with Sam prior to running him at the MN. Gotta love a dog that talented and with personality!!

Good luck the rest of the way through.

Janet


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Guys and Gals,

I merged the 2 Master National threads together and left them on the main forum....hope this helps with not having to look in two places.

FOM


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Judges have just arrived for A third series at what was bs first series


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Kristie Wilder said:


> Judges have just arrived for A third series at what was bs first series



*At first read I thought you did not like the 1st series calling it a BS first series......rather than the b's first series.....lol I thought man the rain and wind is getting to Kristie

Aaron*


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *At first read I thought you did not like the 1st series calling it a BS first series......rather than the b's first series.....lol I thought man the rain and wind is getting to Kristie*
> 
> *Aaron*


Oh, the perils of the iphone, where it's too much of a pain to add punctuation... LOL 

No, no BS at all... B's. haha

Series have been good. No complaints except that my dogs aren't running very well... que sera sera...

-K


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Can anyone tell me if 68 and 109 are back in A?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

JBlack said:


> Can anyone tell me if 68 and 109 are back in A?


Call my cell 678-773-8711 and I can tell you in about 30 mins... It's 2:17 now. I had to run into town to work on the computer for a few mins, but will be leaving here in just a bit and can check my book...

ps - is Dave not answering his phone??? 

-K


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I hate to bother him during the day and was hoping somebody may know. Dave does a good job letting me know but it's about to kill me not being there.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Flight B started at a little after noon with 140 to the 3rd series. Running where A flight had began this week, at the sight formerly known as "severed limbs" is now being referred to as " A river runs through it!" Only saw the 8 or so dogs ahead of me run and most were doing the test with few if any handles. Saw one dog picked up after hunting the flyer. Not sure if that was a judges call or the handlers. 

Weather was hit and miss, sometimes brief showers then sun and blue sky. Strong winds persisted. At about 6:00 p.m., the cold front has pushed through with a big temp drop and wind shift, so no telling how that's affecting things at the grounds. Hopefully we've dodged the rains as it's been a muddy mess with long, long walks for the handlers.

Flight A was having pretty good luck, the few dogs I watched were doing good work with no handles that I saw. But I only watched a handfull.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

How far did the A section get today?


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

I know everyone out there is incredibly busy trying to keep things moving, but waiting for them to post the callbacks on the website is agonizing for those who aren't there (probably for those who are there, too, I guess).

*sigh* Just ventilating (as I bite my nails).


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

zeus3925 said:


> How far did the A section get today?


Not sure. Around 5 they were on dog 50 something I think. I'll try and find out.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey all...I'm a greenhorn newbie here.

I have been following this site for about a month and will be getting a golden soon.

I have a question about the Nationals and how this all works if you don't mind stepping down to my level a bit!

In looking at past Nationals, I see there are 6 Tests (I am aware from reading that they may not get in 6 tests this year due to the weather). I see there are many dogs who "Passed" all 6 tests. The column next to that shows that some that passed the 6 tests are Qualified and some are not.

I have a few questions on this: 1st: If you pass all 6 tests, what does that gain you/your dog? What does Qualified mean? Is there one single dog that is crowned the champion of the whole event or is every dog that either passes all 6 tests or Qualifies all equal winners?

I live in the Dallas Fort Worth area but due to work was not able to attend this event unfortunately. I am looking at clubs in the area that I can join and begin learning more about field trials and hunt tests.

Thanks for any info you could provide this newbie!

Cowtown


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

unlike the National Retriever Championship, where one winner is crowned king or queen a the end of the 'games'...The Master National is NOT competitive. Any dog that 'qualifies' at the MN has passed every test presented him/her....If your dog qualifies at two MN, then your dog is titled MNH (I think that is the correct abbreviation)....

Qualifying at the MN, even if only once means that your dog represents the very upper echelon of AKC Hunt Test Retrievers. Heck, qualifying simply to run at the MN is nothing to blink at.

Juli


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Tm Springer just called me. My dog, Titan (A-72), was the last dog of the day to run the third series in the A section.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Juli H said:


> unlike the National Retriever Championship, where one winner is crowned king or queen a the end of the 'games'...The Master National is NOT competitive. Any dog that 'qualifies' at the MN has passed every test presented him/her....If your dog qualifies at two MN, then your dog is titled MNH (I think that is the correct abbreviation)....
> 
> Qualifying at the MN, even if only once means that your dog represents the very upper echelon of AKC Hunt Test Retrievers. Heck, qualifying simply to run at the MN is nothing to blink at.
> 
> Juli


Thanks for the quick reply Juli! 

I understand better now. So MN is a high end Hunt Test? How does a dog qualify for the MN?

BTW, what part of Alaska do you live in? I have a good friend that manages a lodge in King Salmon for the past 12 years. I've been up there twice and Alaska is probably my favorite place in the world! There's a sayin that everything is bigger in Texas. Well....I contend those folks haven't been to Alaska!!!

Cowtown


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

RJG said:


> I know everyone out there is incredibly busy trying to keep things moving, but waiting for them to post the callbacks on the website is agonizing for those who aren't there (probably for those who are there, too, I guess).


You are right about that...sure would love to be there.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Cowtown said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Juli!
> 
> I understand better now. So MN is a high end Hunt Test? How does a dog qualify for the MN?
> 
> ...


Your dog has to be a MH (6 passes at the master level required, unless they have their senior title, and then it is 5). They must pass at least 6 Master tests in one year to qualify for the MN and must also have their MH title. Up til recently the requirement was to pass 5 of 7 master tests.... These passes can also include the passes needed for their MH title....I would say that yes, the MN is a 'high end' hunt test..A test for the best MH dogs.


I am from Tok. Come up when it is 50 below and tell me how much you like it! LOL..But, no, Alaska is a GREAT place to live (from April to Oct!). 

Juli


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

RJG said:


> I know everyone out there is incredibly busy trying to keep things moving, but waiting for them to post the callbacks on the website is agonizing for those who aren't there (probably for those who are there, too, I guess).
> 
> *sigh* Just ventilating (as I bite my nails).


Spoken like a nurse!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Cowtown said:


> I have a few questions on this: 1st: If you pass all 6 tests, what does that gain you/your dog?


You don't need to be a newbie to wonder that question....

/Paul


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Juli H said:


> I am from Tok. Come up when it is 50 below and tell me how much you like it! LOL..But, no, Alaska is a GREAT place to live (from April to Oct!).
> 
> Juli


Haha, no thanks Juli, you can just send me a pic and we can talk about it online! Late October is about as late as I want to be up in Alaska...catching big rainbows on the fly!


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> You don't need to be a newbie to wonder that question....
> 
> /Paul


That's funny Paul...I didn't know if there was a title or award, etc you gain from passing all 6. But it sure is bragging rights and the satisfaction of accomplishment with your teammate and companion!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

They haven't posted callbacks for series 2 Group A yet but here we are so far....










/Paul


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Did you get those callbacks from the website? The number still in for group B is a little off from what I had down. Nice to see a percentage on it though. Thanks


----------



## Poodlegirl (Dec 19, 2007)

How do these percentages compare to the past? Do this many dogs usually get through?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

2009









2008









2007










/Paul


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Very nice Paul, thanks.


----------



## Poodlegirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Any word whether or not there will be a 5th series?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

If they do it will be a late one. I think A has 10-15 to run and B maybe 20 in the 4th.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

My bet is they won't. It is going to take a couple hours to run the remainder. Even if they run double blinds figure 5 min. /dog times 85-90 dogs = 450 minutes. That's 7.5 hours right there. It is doable but then people have their eyes on the door at this point.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Last dog to run in A was #187. There are 14 dogs to complete the series.

I'm not sure how far B got.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I hear no 5th and meeting at noon. Just rumor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Awards now. If anyone wants some news I'll chk back in a minute
a grp done w awards 
in middle of b


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

will there be an asterisk after the qualifications this year seeing they only got 4 series in? j/k...


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Kevin WI said:


> will there be an asterisk after the qualifications this year seeing they only got 4 series in? j/k...


 
You're not the first person I have heard this comment from about this year's MN! (_And I don't think some of them were joking.)_


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey, they were there and did the work they were asked to do (under some very unusual circumstances).


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

The reports from the Master National sounds like the weather was horrific. It sounds like any dog that completed 4 tests under the circumstances was a very good one indeed! I'm glad to take it as it is.


----------



## mcnaugt (Nov 19, 2008)

Chuck,
Congratulations to you. Sounds like Titan did a wonderful job...

Tim McNaughton


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks, Tim. According to Tim Springer, he seemed to run better in each succeeding series. 

Titan has had a great year. He brought home 7 Master passes in a row, seven field trial ribbons. He QAA'd and passed a Master National HT. When he comes home there will be some Alpo waiting!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks, Lady. Save some ducks for me!


----------



## Brett Krause (Jun 8, 2008)

> will there be an asterisk after the qualifications this year seeing they only got 4 series in? j/k...


 Ridiculous.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Local club member done good (for the 8th time)

Among the dogs that qualified was B-56, Norwoods Ocoee JJ MH. With this qualification JJ became only the second dog in Master National history to pass a total of eight times. As JJ's name was read out the assembled crowd rose to their feet for a prolonged ovation saluting both dog and handler, Faye Norwood.​
I don't suspect Faye frequents these internet sites, but it's still worth a shout-out to such a fine lady and dog and fellow club member.

Way to go Faye & JJ. And to think she had been worried all summer long with her dog's failing hearing. She'd often be seen with 3 or 4 different whistles trying to find one that her dog could hear. Seems like she found one.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations to Nancy Neipert and Skeeter for completing the Master National! Nancy is a long time member of the Waterloo Amateur Retriever Club, who worked very hard for the past two years helping to plan this event, and worked every day at the Master National in addition to handling Skeeter in this amazing event! Nancy was also responsible for locating all of the training grounds and prepared the training manual for all of the handlers.

Congrats to Nancy and all of the Waterloo members!

Linas


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

So there is usually 6 series in the MN? And they couldn't do all 6 because of the weather or the amount of dogs? Or both?


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

TN_LAB said:


> Local club member done good (for the 8th time)
> 
> Among the dogs that qualified was B-56, Norwoods Ocoee JJ MH. With this qualification JJ became only the second dog in Master National history to pass a total of eight times. As JJ's name was read out the assembled crowd rose to their feet for a prolonged ovation saluting both dog and handler, Faye Norwood.​
> I don't suspect Faye frequents these internet sites, but it's still worth a shout-out to such a fine lady and dog and fellow club member.
> ...


I had the pleasure of meeting Faye at this years event. She is a remarkable lady. It was really cool to see the crowd give her recognition for all she and JJ have acomplished.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

zeus3925 said:


> Titan has had a great year. He brought home 7 Master passes in a row, seven field trial ribbons. He QAA'd and passed a Master National HT. When he comes home there will be some Alpo waiting!


I think that should be a big T-Bone Steak, not Alpo! I'm so happy for you! Titan's a great dog and he's had a fabulous year. Wishing you and him many more!


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Margo Ellis said:


> So there is usually 6 series in the MN? And they couldn't do all 6 because of the weather or the amount of dogs? Or both?



I think the easy answer is both. Had the weather not been a factor, I think they would have gotten in a fifth series but you could also say that if the number of entries had not been so high they might have tried as well.

I was pleasantly surprised to not see an effort by the judges to try and cut the numbers in the first couple of series. All of the tests were fair and challenging, nothing tricky.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

/Paul


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations to all Master National Qualifiers. Considering the rapidly changing weather conditions and record number of dogs, all qualifiers should feel proud of their accomplishments!!!


CC


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Linas Danilevicius said:


> Congratulations to Nancy Neipert and Skeeter for completing the Master National! Congrats to Nancy and all of the Waterloo members!
> 
> Linas


 
 That is fabulous!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

RockyDog said:


> I think that should be a big T-Bone Steak, not Alpo! I'm so happy for you! Titan's a great dog and he's had a fabulous year. Wishing you and him many more!


Thank you, Sonia! The boys had a truck breakdown around Dallas. They were in Oklahoma at 4:00PM yesterday. Now let's get Rocky in the game next year.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I removed this thread as a sticky since there seem to be plenty of "congrats" threads popping up....

Congrats to all who qualified to attend the Master National and to those who qualified at the event and got one of those pretty silver plates!

FOM


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

zeus3925 said:


> Thanks, Tim. According to Tim Springer, he seemed to run better in each succeeding series.
> 
> Titan has had a great year. He brought home 7 Master passes in a row, seven field trial ribbons. He QAA'd and passed a Master National HT. When he comes home there will be some Alpo waiting!


 
Congrats Chuck! Nice year indeed. But 86 the Alpo. Spring for a nice meal, he earned it.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Big congratulations to ART STONER and MAV! 

Two years entered, Two years passed. 

100% self trained and handled, and 100% Chocolate Dog!

Way to go, you guys!

You are tops in my book!!!!!


----------



## Kim Williams (Apr 29, 2009)

will there be an asterisk after the qualifications this year seeing they only got 4 series in? j/k...
__________________

I heard the new master national slogan is

"So easy a poodle can do it":razz:

Congrats to that!!


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

lablove said:


> Big congratulations to ART STONER and MAV!
> 
> Two years entered, Two years passed.
> 
> ...



*X 2 from Wally and Angie*


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Congratulations to 'TEN' handled by Jack and special support from Mia. 'Ten' is a very special Poodle... Yes Poodle that did an outstanding job in both Qualifying for the MN and then earning a Plate.. Wahooo from your training group in PA. We are so proud of y'all.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

lablove said:


> Big congratulations to ART STONER and MAV!
> 
> Two years entered, Two years passed.
> 
> ...


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

i wanna congatulate one of my training buddies John Neel. He successfully fnshed his forst Master National Pass and i believe will need one more to achieve a MNH for his female.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

A "Way To Go" also goes out to Alan Luthy and his Chessie Mo for their second MN pass and the MNH title. Kathy put the first pass on Mo. 

Carol


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations to Lyle Steinman - 13 or 14 passes out of 16 started/entered. And a special thought of appreciation for his dog, SRS Crown Champion HRCH Big Two Hearted River MNH, for achieving her seventh Master National pass in a row .


----------



## Swift River (Oct 19, 2007)

Kim Williams said:


> will there be an asterisk after the qualifications this year seeing they only got 4 series in? j/k...
> __________________
> 
> I heard the new master national slogan is
> ...


You should have seen the job "the poodle" did on the second series! Put a bunch of Labs to shame.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Kevin WI said:


> will there be an asterisk after the qualifications this year seeing they only got 4 series in? j/k...


Did your MH dog pass?


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

I had the toughest job of the week, running behind the poodle. The gallery clapped so loud every series, that my hound was jacked up(even more jacked up) before leaving the holding blind every series. Thought he had done something special by just not tearing down the holding blind. Congrats to Jack. And a special congrats to Faye & JJ. Absolutely unbelievable.


----------

